# wild camping in devon



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

Motor homes can stay in car parks
Trusted article source icon
Thursday, November 29, 2012
Profile image for North Devon Journal

North Devon Journal
Follow

By Philippa Jenkins

RULES are being changed so that motor home owners can park overnight in five Torridge car parks.

Torridge District Council is changing its current regulations, which ban overnight parking in any of its car parks.

From next year motor homes will be allowed to park for £5 between 6pm and 10am for a maximum of two nights.

The five car parks are:
Main image for The Holiday Store
HALF PRICE CAR PARKING

The Holiday Store
View details

Print voucher

The Pill car park in Bideford

Churchfield car park in Appledore

Westward Ho! main car park

The Manor Car Park in Holsworthy

Sydney House Car Park in Torrington

The council has reviewed all its parking charges and policies in time to make any changes before the annual parking order renewal comes into effect in March.

Councillor Geoff Lee, the council's lead member for car parks, said: "We are doing what we can for folks. Of course we would like to see all of the car parks free but it is just not possible.

"We hope this will bring extra business into the area because people in motor homes are usually reasonably well off. By using a car park for a night they will likely spend in shops and restaurants.

"Of course there has been concern about any disruption that could be caused. But if the people in the motor homes do start causing any damage enforcement officers will be tasked with asking them to leave."

Paul Phipps, a member of Bideford Chamber of Commerce and landlord of The Kings Arms on The Quay in Bideford, said he thought it was a great idea.

He said: "Bring it on. I think it will hopefully mean people do come in from outside the area and spend money in the town.

"It can only be good for the town. I think it is quite a good move by Torridge."

Mr Phipps also runs a bed and breakfast at the pub but he did not think the move would affect his custom because he believes it is a different type of customer.

But some campsite owners are concerned the move will take business away from them.

Helen Davey, who has run Stoke Barton Farm, near Bideford, for nearly 30 years, said: "It will undoubtedly affect our business because motor homes come to us regularly.

"In August this year we had 60 to 70 families coming in total.

"I have never had a customer who doesn't want to use electricity, so I am not sure how many will want to stay overnight in a car park if they don't have access to water or electric."

Recommendations for changes were compiled in a report by council officers.

The overnight parking of motor homes was one issue addressed after the council received several requests to relax the current restrictions.

North Devon Council has had three car parks for some time which allow motor homes to stay overnight: Seven Brethern Van Park in Barnstaple and Brookdale and Hillsborough in Ilfracombe.
0
8
Tweet this article
Share with social media

Read more: http://www.thisisdevon.co.uk/Motor-...tory-17458851-detail/story.html#ixzz2P928T0Sb
Follow us: @ThisisNDevon on Twitter | thisisnorthdevon on Facebook
has any one used them?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Good news on motorhome parking in the UK at last,a forward thinking council who can see the benefit of providing overnight parking.

The quote from the local site owner ''"I have never had a customer who doesn't want to use electricity, so I am not sure how many will want to stay overnight in a car park if they don't have access to water or electric'' is absolute nonsense.

If they realised that we have on board water tanks and what lengths some of us go to to achieve electrical independence I am sure it would change their minds,unless they have an ulterior motive of course and want motorhomers to use commercial sites :roll:


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good news! Wish more councils would do it.

Had to laugh when the local campsite owner complained that it would affect her business negatively. Maybe if they stopped charging per adult in the M/H, plus per kid under 16, plus per kid under 5, plus per dog, plus per hookup. And then total upfront payment for bank holidays........


Had a quick peek on her web site and just worked out I would have had to cough up just shy of 70 quid had I pulled my handbrake on at the 'worried campsite owner's site' this Easter.

The carparks in the local town now look set to charge me £15 for the same luxury AND I'm nearer to the pubs, shops and POI.

Result!

Time to get back to some common sense pricing instead of this A La Carte cr*p these land owners try to get away with. Maybe then we can all start using our M/Hs every weekend in the summer as it should be and get our moneys worth out of them instead of laeaving them on the drive or risk wild camping somewhere.

Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Most councils regard wild campers as pikeys.(for want of a better word).
What is the difference?
Both are people who pay a lot of money for a mobile residence.
Dave p


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

This is great news.

Well done Torridge Council for providing to satisfy a clear demand.

Ive been working with one of our councillors and visit britain but without success so far.

As a business owner and a shop owner I think the bit that is wrong is that councils see carparks as a cashcow. when really they should see the rateable income from occupied shops as the prize.

Their job is to get vistors (customers) there. Its the businesses job to get people to spend so town centres thrive again.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Good news  

Hope more councils become enlightened.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

dragabed said:


> Motor homes can stay in car parks
> 
> "I have never had a customer who doesn't want to use electricity, so I am not sure how many will want to stay overnight in a car park if they don't have access to water or electric."


When I bought my motorhome it came with a solar panel on the roof, at the time I didn't see the significance of having one as I was new to the hobby. So now, when I read about people who can't live without EHU, it makes me feel sorry for them because they really don't know what they are missing. To be able to stop somewhere with a fantastic view, miles from anywhere, is the best feeling ever, and I'm glad they cant do without EHU because they would be parking next to me.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I feel very proud, Bideford is "my home town" albeit I now live in Dorset, and to think that this "little white town" is recognising that motorhomers (well the majority) do and will bring wealth to a community. There are some beautiful places in and around Bideford, so hope that many MHF subscribers will venture in that direction.

When I visit, I always stay in my van at a farm site, Westacott Farm, which is about one mile west of and walking distance to a little village named Abbotsham, and also only about four miles west of Bideford on the main Clovelly Road, great site. Myself, I do not think that by allowing overnight parking in their car parks will take business away from the local sites (which I hasten to add are few), just hope that MHF colleagues only overnight stop and not "set up camp"!!!

Jenny


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

good to hear it from a local


----------

